# How do you make your hair grow faster?



## Tyester (May 29, 2007)

Is it even possible?


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2007)

some say biotin will help.


----------



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

Totally agree. Apparently it's amazing for skin and nails and takes about 2-3 weeks to notice a change.


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 30, 2007)

my friend who is a hairstylist recommended Nioxin vitamins


----------



## User49 (May 30, 2007)

When I was little my mom used to tell me that eating my bread crusts would make my hair grow more lol! In reality it's all down to diet though, I think I've heard fish is good for your hair and nails... and cod liver oil.


----------



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

Yep definetly, basically anything containing Omega-3 and proteins.


----------



## Raerae (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_cod liver oil_

 
Mmmm sign me up for a heaping teaspoon of that!


----------



## Tubachick02 (Jun 2, 2007)

wal-mart hair pills, they are a vitamin that has all the stuff you need for hair growth


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2007)

biotin, definately. it can't hurt and it's only like a dollar per bottle


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 3, 2007)

Damn it it's sooooooo hard to get Biotin here in Spain!!


----------



## ellesea (Jun 3, 2007)

BIOTIN, BIOTIN, BIOTIN. Seriously, it works wonders.


----------



## butterflydream (Jun 3, 2007)

this is kind of dumb but my mom used to rinse my hair with downy (fabric softner), she said that it made my hair longer. lol don't know about that but it made my hair soft. I do know that gelatin helps give strength to hair and nails, and the capsules are not expensive.


----------



## jenii (Jun 3, 2007)

I use Biotin, and I think it works, but my hair always grew fast anyway.

Just keep in mind that whatever you use for the hair on your head is gonna make the hair everywhere else (especially your face!) grow faster too. Now I have to get my facial wax every two weeks (used to be three weeks).


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jun 4, 2007)

*How do you make your hair grow faster?*


make sure you have two parents with hair that grows fast! that's a sure-fire way!


----------



## bntzayed (Jun 4, 2007)

use laitd of oil


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 5, 2007)

I might have to try and find Biotin in the black market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any websites that sell it???


----------



## user79 (Jun 5, 2007)

Biotin is used more for hair loss, not growth so I'm not sure if it would really have an effect. I looked it up, and Biotin occurs naturally most strongly in beef liver, nuts, soya bean, eggs and avocado. So I guess if you eat a lot of those foods, you will attain a lot of biotin naturally.


From http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocenter/vitamins/biotin/
 Quote:

  Brittle fingernails

The finding that biotin supplements were effective in treating hoof abnormalities in horses and swine led to speculation that biotin supplements might also be helpful in strengthening brittle fingernails in humans. Three uncontrolled trials examining the effects of biotin supplementation (2.5 mg/day for up to six months) in women with brittle fingernails have been published (16-18). In two of the trials, subjective evidence of clinical improvement was reported in 67-91% of the participants available for follow-up at the end of the treatment period (16, 17). One trial that used scanning electron microscopy to assess fingernail thickness and splitting found that fingernail thickness increased by 25% and splitting decreased after biotin supplementation (18). Although the results of these small uncontrolled trials suggest that biotin supplements may be helpful in strengthening brittle nails, larger placebo-controlled trials are needed to assess the efficacy of high-dose biotin supplementation for the treatment of brittle fingernails.

Hair loss

Although hair loss is a symptom of severe biotin deficiency (see Deficiency), there are no published scientific studies that support the claim that high-dose biotin supplements are effective in preventing or treating hair loss in men or women.


----------



## colleen389 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a friend who's pregnant and another trying, they are both swearing that pre-natal vitamins have made their hair grow twice as fast and that it's thicker too.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_I might have to try and find Biotin in the black market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any websites that sell it??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what about www.herbspro.com ? I googled it and came up with a bunch of sites that sell it online, just seems like the only thing that's gonna suck is the shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope u find some!! hth!


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 9, 2007)

I take Folic Acid. It's a vitamin, you can find at any grocery or drugstore. It works! For nails too. GL!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_I might have to try and find Biotin in the black market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Any websites that sell it??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Miss Pumpkin, I used to work for a nutrtional supplement company, they ship internationally. You can check out their website www.nutricentre.com. 
I noticed in the 4 years I worked there the Biotin that sold the most was by SOLGAR. Also a hair product called Nourkrin was very popular however very expesive!!! You should reserch into the product first or speak to a nutritionist to get advice. Contact them and they can answer you by email HTH!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 11, 2007)

Oooohhh thank you girls!!! *checks websites*


----------

